# When does the landshark appear?



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Perhaps this will be helpful


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I think it varies a bit. Galen was a land shark from the moment we brought him home at 7 1/2 weeks. (He came home early due to impending Covid lockdown.) He would launch his fuzzy cuteness at us like the killer Rabbit of Caerbannog. The humans had torn clothing, and Pogo had scabs around his neck from sharp little puppy teeth. His shark phase continued in mild form up until about 14 months; no unguarded shoe or kleenex box was safe from his depredations. 

Ritter wasn't as bad, and the mouthy phase he did have corresponded to teething. He had pretty good control over his bite pressure and learned to be gentle quickly. He is still inclined to be a bit mouthy now in play, but it is gentle mouthing


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Starla was such a little shark. So many ripped clothes!! Phoebe is much less sharky, but did put a hole in one of my shirts randomly a couple weeks ago. She’s finally lost the razor sharp baby teeth, so hopefully that won’t happen again even if she does get another wild hair. She is very mouthy, but not nippy, if that makes sense!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I noticed the shark mouth waxed and waned through the day - when puppy is busy playing nicely with toys or otherwise occupied they aren't particularly nippy. When it gets close to nap time they can get easily riled up and become much more nippy, even jumping up to nip.

It's not just about bite inhibition - they can have their mouths open and put their open mouth around your hand - and their teeth can scratch or snag on your skin, or cause a hole in fabric without closing the jaw.

Having lots of chew toys available to stick in their mouth helps - and helps train them that when they need to chew they should go look for a toy, not a human hand.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I brought home my very small girl Gracie (half miniature poodle) at 4 months and experienced zero landsharking. She physically matured must faster than standard poodle Peggy.


----------



## Misteline (Mar 10, 2019)

I brought Evelyn home at 4months and he was never a landshark.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Basil was a tasmanian devil when I got her week 8. Just.. awful. 

If Erva isnt mouthy, then I would assume your more on the fortunate end. 

Btw the teeth-falling-out stage will happen soon if it hasn't begun already (started at 16 weeks for Basil).

Here's an idea of what to look for so you know:


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

cowpony said:


> (killer Rabbit of Caerbannog.)


(Big, nasty, pointy teeth! That rabbit's dynamite!!)


----------



## curlflooffan (Mar 27, 2020)

Thanks everyone, by the looks of it I got lucky. Naturally there is a little mouthiness. But I have met mouthier adults and I think its mainly when her gums are bothering her due to teething. I just keep a toy on hand and stuff that in her mouth instead.

I was staying at my mothers when her yorkie was Evra's age. He was crazy bitie, he would literally lay in ambush and then attack my feet. Every play session ended with him going for my hands. But with Evra it only happens by accident. She aims for the toy and accidentally gets the hand and she doesnt like it. She immediately lets go and goes for the toy. 

Evra is so easy, other than a few potty accidents (our fault), a bit of picky eating and a stolen sock we have had no problems. It makes me suspicious... I keep waiting for the problems to appear 😂

Oh I shouldnt have said that. I have cursed myself by writing this. She is going to turn into a hyena now!


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)

Skylar said:


> I noticed the shark mouth waxed and waned through the day - when puppy is busy playing nicely with toys or otherwise occupied they aren't particularly nippy. When it gets close to nap time they can get easily riled up and become much more nippy, even jumping up to nip.
> 
> It's not just about bite inhibition - they can have their mouths open and put their open mouth around your hand - and their teeth can scratch or snag on your skin, or cause a hole in fabric without closing the jaw.
> 
> Having lots of chew toys available to stick in their mouth helps - and helps train them that when they need to chew they should go look for a toy, not a human hand.


Poppy yawns ... and somehow your hand ends up in her mouth...


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)

Perhaps because we were over excited older softies getting a puppy after a 30 odd year gap, Poppy had so many toys in place before she arrived.
My theory was plenty to chew, might save the table legs / sofa etc.
Indeed our personal trainer did mention that our sofa would probably suffer. ( one tiny nibble on the seat of the sofa when she was tiny ).
The plethora of toys seems to have paid of as thus far ( 1 year old last week), we have 90% 'got away' with it.
Other than socks and slippers, a couple of shoe laces, and a little bit of wall paper stripping by one of her beds.
Oh I should mention, being a hip and trendy sort and a biker I had a 'lucky' pony tail.( yes yes I know ).
One evening snoozing on the floor young Poppy chewed half of it off..... much to the delight of some friends who often threaten to cut it off on boozy nights.

As for the mouthing thing - ie taking your hand in their mouth.
I'm afraid Poppy does this - which I know should not happen but she does it in a sleepy state, usually just 'sucking my thumb'. ( Or do others think this is ok )?
But ultimately we will start discouraging it.

'Landshark'  is a new one to me...


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Renn was a land shark from day 1, many skin tears on me and torn shirts. Our new rescue pup is about 5 months, not a land shark at all.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

The Popster said:


> As for the mouthing thing - ie taking your hand in their mouth.
> I'm afraid Poppy does this - which I know should not happen but she does it in a sleepy state, usually just 'sucking my thumb'. ( Or do others think this is ok )?


If done with a soft mouth then it's no more than a personal preference. 

One member, I think it's lily cd re, who tells a sweet story of her poodle, who takes a hand in her mouth at crossings .

She does say that it can be very important for your dog to know soft mouth so they can have teeth brushed or be examined or to give meds. 

Remo does this with me when he's waking me up in the morning. Neo grabs a toy to stuff his mouth with because he knows he gets too excited to keep a soft mouth at certain times.


----------



## Tulsi (Jun 8, 2021)

Rusty is always desperate to have my hand to 'chew' he is gentle but I try not to give in to him. He literally tries to paw it towards him!

Those teeth Popster and the toys!!!! Lucky lucky Poppy dog.


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)

Rose n Poos said:


> If done with a soft mouth then it's no more than a personal preference.
> 
> One member, I think it's lily cd re, who tells a sweet story of her poodle, who takes a hand in her mouth at crossings .
> 
> ...


Poppy is very gentle when she does it. If she gets a little too enthusiastic then a 'no' works and the game ends.
The teeth cleaning point is a good one, afterall we spent a lot of time as apuppy playing with her paws and ears.
Not that we have actually got to the stage where we pluck ear hair or clip the paws..... but it will come.


----------

